# Egg donation



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, my dh and I are looking into de as I have a low Amh and we have had two failed ivf/icsi at crgw possibly because of the poor quality of my own eggs.
We are going to crgw again in couple of weeks to discuss de with Amanda and wondered if anyone had advice on using de at crgw or anywhere really?
What kind of timescale does it all take and wud we be better here or abroad?
Thanks in advance

Sarah x


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hi Sarah

I hope you don't mind me piggy backing on your post. 

I'm haven't had donor eggs but I'm in a similar situation to you, I have had 4 failed icsi cycles at CRGW because of poor egg quality and have low amh. I am hoping to speak to Amanda about it soon. It's such a big decision.

I have also looked at 'team miracle' in Cyprus who do tandem cycles so you would cycle at the same time as a donor and then have a choice between which embryos you have put back. 

If you ever want to chat feel free to PM. 

Lots of luck 

Em xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,
It is a bit confusing when you find out you may need donor eggs. The first thing I would advise would be to make sure you and DH don't have any other issues which may be causing IVF failure, as donor egg won't fix these unfortunately. There is a really good thread on learning from a failed IVF cycle by Agate here:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

I had 3 own egg miscarriages then moved to DE and had 3 more. It wasn't until I identified problems and treated them that I had success!

Secondly, is just to be aware that there are big differences in the law for children conceived using donor eggs in the UK versus European clinics. In the UK you get more information on the donor and your child will have the chance to find out the donor's details at age 18. I know that many clinics in the UK now have waiting lists as short as those abroad. This may be something to think about as you move forward.

Another bonus is free counselling in the UK vs no counselling abroad. Even if you are going abroad, it may be worth considering some counselling as some people do need to go over any issues they may have about moving to DE.

I would also be cautious if going abroad as many clinics tend to transfer multiple embryos meaning a higher chance of multiples which can be high risk.

I am a older mum to 8 year old twins conceived in Spain. I have told them since they were tiny about how they were conceived, so it is possible even if you don't have information on the donor. I think the most important thing is to weigh up the issues and make a confident decision that you feel happy with.

The DCN has lots of information about moving on to donor eggs.

Best of luck

Daisy xxxx


----------

